# Bringing wires through the roof.



## 98055 (Mar 9, 2006)

Hello everyone,

Just about to take delivery of a camos dome,I am fitting it myself and I thought I would rack everyones brain and come up with some good ideas or parts that I could purchase to enable me to bring the wires through the roof and down into the relevant T.V cupboard inside my vehicle with out creating an area prone to leaking.

Is there a wire grommet or satellite junction box on the market that anyone could recommend or has anyone got any in-genius ways of bringing wires through the roof.

Unfortunately the only place I have room to fit the dome on the roof is not directly above the T.V. cupboard so I will also need to run the wire along the roof about 1 meter, so has anyone got any ideas what to do with this excess cable to stop it flapping about during transit?

Many thanks guys.

DD


----------



## RobinHood (May 19, 2005)

Check www.caktanks.co.uk (downloadable catalog), or (I think - I'll have to go and check in a second) www.roadpro.co.uk for exactly what you want.

Edit - the roadpro one is under solar panels (Alden) in the accesories at the bottom. The one sold by CAK is somewhat different in design (and is in the downloadable catalogue).

Waterproof gland for installing solar panels, satellite connections etc.


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

I`ve seen the wires in white square section plastic trunking, about 12mm section, glued to the roof for the cable.
Malc


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Malc said:


> I`ve seen the wires in white square section plastic trunking, about 12mm section, glued to the roof for the cable.
> Malc


  I did that on my old Coachmen. You can buy it from places like B&Q.

One trick is to run the cable down the Fridge/Freezer vent and then under the floor to wherever it needs to come back up. It's easier to waterproof from below than above. :wink:


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

johnsandywhite said:


> One trick is to run the cable down the Fridge/Freezer vent and then under the floor to wherever it needs to come back up. It's easier to waterproof from below than above. :wink:


The black waste tank vent pipe can also be used ( so they say !) but it might be a cr*ppy job.. :lol: :lol:

My thoughts were, why not come through the roof _*under*_ the Cosmos dome and feed through the roof lining .. :idea:

Feasible or not ?


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

I agree with Malc, either use the square or round trunking, you can then take the cable in to what looks like a junction box and through the base of the junction box drill your hole in to the roof, then using sealant round the base of junction seal it to the van roof


----------



## daveandcarol (May 21, 2005)

I don't think that type are designed to be waterproof, I would worry about it filling with water?

Regards, Dave.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Dave 
Totally agree, this is a standard pvc conduit box for indoors, definitely not waterproof, personally I think boxes like this only contribute to leaks rather than prevent them. 
I keep it simple, drill a hole, pop the wire through then pump it full of silicone sealer. JD.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Marine glands with or without packing pieces are often used as a reliable waterproof seal, swan necks are better .

Look HERE to see what I mean 

It makes sense to buy a marine product for demanding outside applications in GRP.

Regards Frank


----------



## 96511 (Oct 12, 2005)

I'll second Frank's comments.


----------



## 88905 (May 10, 2005)

Route your cabling down the ladder by fitting them in a piece of sink outlet pipe fastened on with tywraps or jubilee style clips to the ladder upright. then route under the van to your locker space and up through the floor.
That way you don't breach the integrity of the roof. 
My solar panel cables and sat dish turntable wires all come that way as well as the amateur radio cables.

nobby


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

The wires for my solar panels come through the mushroom vent that used to be for my cooker extractor... hence I have no extractor now...

But the idea is there... mushroom vent.


----------



## 88726 (May 9, 2005)

hi guys

were the same as shane, used the extractor fan vent on both our vans for wiring . you dont really want to be drilling your roof do you ???


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

sallytrafic said:


> Marine glands with or without packing pieces are often used as a reliable waterproof seal, swan necks are better .


Hi Frank, 
first time I've seen this sort of gland, they look like excellent if a little on the pricey side, that said, if you must drill the roof of a 45k motorhome why skimp on the proper fittings... 
However, on my RV the cables for horns and TV ariel come though holes filled with silicone sealer. 
I agree (as per previous post) that if it can be avoided by using an existing route or vent so much the better..


----------



## Rolling (May 29, 2005)

*Bringing wires through the roof*

For my solar panel wires I used loft water tank overflow connector. It`s about 2" long, 3/4" diameter threaded & with a flange so you can silicone round it then pop it though the roof & tighten up with the big nut, then run the wires inside some overflow pipe to your dish, cost about £2.

Keep Rolling


----------



## 98685 (Apr 15, 2006)

*roof gromits*

hello

In my experience of fitting many solar panels and camos domes i have always used a gromit like the one listed on this web site http://www.sailgb.com/p/solar_panel_accessories_fittings_adhesives

It is the type number DD1, the roof gromit. All you do is drill the hole for your cable, thread the cable through the hole in the gromit and then poke the cable through the hole in the roof. You then use a sealant, such a sikaflex or any silicone sealant will do, and thoroughly fill the hole in the roof and the the gromit. You then put a small amount around the edge of the gromit and place over the hole in the roof. I always then place a heavy object ontop of the gromit for a couple of hours untill it has started to set. You must also remember to thoughly clean the roof beforehand. i have been using this method for several years and have never had a leak!!


----------



## dethleff (Jun 25, 2005)

http://www.moltengold.com/cgi-bin/e...lley=61582&page=http://www.indexmarine.co.uk/


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

The approach adopted by Johnsandywhite and Nobby of coming down the outside of the van is quite good if a suitable route exists or can be made and if you can do that without extending the cable why not?

If you already have a unused mushroom vent then that forms the same function as a swan neck so that is also good.

Multi part grommets/split seal as linked to by Dethleff are IMO the best of all because you can easily take the cables out again afterwards with the connectors still attached if you want BUT I have seen them badly installed and leaking.

One of my projects had all of the following methods: True swan necks, running a cable inside a mushroom vent, split gland boxes and coming down the outside of the structure and going back up under a floor. In this project cables pass through steel, grp and other plastics. See it HERE

The only method I wouldn't go along with is drilling a hole big enough for the connector and trying to fill it with sealant.

In any job like this one of the most important factors is cleanliness whether its to ensure a sealant adheres or to avoid making a path for water to creep through. Also be aware that some sealants can attack metal parts and cable insulation.

Regards Frank


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

sallytrafic said:


> The only method I wouldn't go along with is drilling a hole big enough for the connector and trying to fill it with sealant.


Just to clarify, in my first post I didn't suggest drilling a hole big enough for a connector, the post heading was _ bringing WIRES_ through the roof, no mention of a connector.. it would be foolish to drill a large hole to accommodate a connector and use only sealer. In a subsequent post I endorsed the products you recommended as being preferable..



> Hi Frank,
> first time I've seen this sort of gland, they look like excellent if a little on the pricey side, that said, if you must drill the roof of a 45k motorhome why skimp on the proper fittings...
> However, on my RV the cables for horns and TV ariel come though holes filled with silicone sealer.
> I agree (as per previous post) that if it can be avoided by using an existing route or vent so much the better..


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

No Jim I wasn't referring to your posts, just an experience with someone doing exactly that. On a very similar job to that shown in the link in my previous post.

[BTW I have just done that with my TomTom remote antenna but I have a thick plastic gasket under my fiamma vent and the connecter is v small so it is a horizontal hole and the cable is only unsupported for 50mm then goes through the gasket for 50mm I have only used the tiniest amount of sealant so if necessary I can remove the cable.]


----------



## kenny (Jun 4, 2005)

HI HAVE DONE MY HOBBY GO TO A ELECTRICAL WHOLESALES AND GET A SURFACE SOCKET BOX AND LID ALSO A LENGTH OF PLASTIC TRUNKIN THIS WILL STICK TO THE ROOF, DRILL A HOLE ABOVE YOUR CUBORD PUT MASTIC ON THE BOTTOM OF THE BOX AND SCREW DOWN, PET SOME MORE IN THE BOX WHEN YOU HAVE DONE KENNY


----------

